# overkill?



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

I am going to get a deep blue 30w reel in a trade. I believe it is a huge 2 speed saltwater reel. I like it because of the loud clicker.. is this overkill for flatties on scioto, muskingum and ohio river?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Overkill would be huge understatement. My biggest reel is an Abu 10000 and it's overkill. I doubt the reel you're talking about can even be used for casting baits. Sell it and get 2 or 3 more suitable reels.


----------



## Joey (Sep 12, 2010)

I dont use reels bigger than abu 7000s or penn 310s or 320s(190 yds of 30 lb mono give or take) with my smallest I use for big cats are abu 6500s. Bigger is not always better. Ive been tight lining with circle hooks so I have been rarely usin clickers anyways


----------



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

WOW! i had no clue what this reel was when i recieved it. there is absolutely no way to use it for any type of catfishing i could think of. its giant, feels like it may weigh 5 lbs! going up on the market soon.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Haha that thing is huge compared to that Abu...definitley overkill...however it should be worth a pretty penny though so you should be able to buy a couple nice catfishing reels.


----------



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

any idea where one would sell such a setup? i put it up here but doubt anyone has a use for it around here. the guy i traded with had it on craigslist and he was unable to sell it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Ebay would be the first thing that comes to mind. Do a search for completed listings of the same thing to get idea of what you should get for it. It's a beautiful reel. I wish I had a use for it but even with a couple trips to Fl per year I still don't think I would use it.


----------



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

Yeah I know its really something to look at and feels awesome, just no practical use for it here.
Thanks for the tip. Ill check out ebay.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Not sure if this will work... I was shocked it didn't cost more.


http://www.pjwholesalerods.com/30w-two-speed-reel-big-game-reel-deep-blue-ree30.html


----------



## camaroman (May 17, 2009)

pj's was the only place that i could find the reel too. as for the rod i cannot find a price on it at all, was told it was $150 but who knows..


----------



## libertad (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello Camaroman,

Could you please let us know where you purchase this item. Please write directly to our store or private accnt

Regards
PJ


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Definitly check out ebay, I Am sure some guys on the east coast or down in florida would love to buy it from you.


----------

